# What were they thinking?



## eveman (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you ever driven down the highway and you saw something that made you do a double take.  Well I saw this today and asked myself, what were they thinking?  So what should I title this photo as?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30298164@N05/2867136118/


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 17, 2008)

Makes you wonder how it ended up that way, huh?!  Maybe name it something like: "When Driving School Goes Wrong"   ???


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 17, 2008)

It might be art...  

I believe I saw a documentary which touched on an installation of similarily arranged cars...


----------



## matt-l (Sep 18, 2008)

your right, it is art. a lot of people with cars like this and enough land do this all the time.


----------



## dispic1 (Sep 20, 2008)

i can see why you did double take.


----------



## Stogie (Sep 27, 2008)

In Amarillo Texas there is a place called Cadillac Ranch that has Cads lined up like this.  Here is the link:

http://onthegowithamy.blogspot.com/2008/07/cadillac-ranch-amarillo-texas.html

One has way to much money when he can do this.


----------

